# Dialer: Neue Durchsuchungsaktion in Hamburg



## sascha (26 November 2004)

> POL-HH: 041126-4. Ermittlungsgruppe "Dialer" vollstreckt erneut Durchsuchungsbeschlüsse
> 
> 26.11.2004 - 12:36 Uhr, Polizei Hamburg    [Pressemappe]
> Hamburg (ots) - Durchsuchungszeit: 25.11.04, ab 07.00 Uhr
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

doch schon jetzt?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=27604#27604


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2004)

jetzt auch bei Heise.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53706


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Polizei Hamburg geht gegen Dialer-Firma vor
> 
> Die Ermittlungsgruppe "Dialer" des Hamburger Landeskriminalamts hat diese Woche nach eigenen Angaben erneut Durchsuchungsbeschlüsse vollstreckt. Ziel der Ermittlungen waren zwei Firmen, die bundesweit Rechnungen über 49 Euro an Internetnutzer verschickt hatten. Beide Firmen, bei denen es sich laut *Dialerschutz.de* um Tele Hansa und Media Work handelt, seien in denselben Räumen  untergebracht.



cp


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

Kann es sein, das Tele Hansa trotz Durchsuchung immer noch Aktiv ist? Hatte gerade einen Anruf von denen, da ich am Freitag wohl einen Zahlendreher in einer SMS hatte. Leider buchte die nette Dame die Sache wohl sofort aus, da der Text der SMS eindeutig war (Eine Bitte um einen dringenden Rückruf). 

Schade, hatte mich schon auf etwas Spaß gefreut, zumal mir die Zugangskennung per Auto SMS Antwort unverlangt zugeschickt wurde.


----------



## Insider (6 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, das Tele Hansa trotz Durchsuchung immer noch Aktiv ist?


Ja, eine Durchsuchung bei einer Firma ist nicht immer gleichbedeutend mit der Deinstallation eines Unternehmens, wie der Fall MediaWork/TeleHansa hier zeigt.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2004)

wie war das mit der Hydra:
http://myht.creative-work.de/html/hydra.htm


> Während des Kampfes schlug er der Hydra immer wieder einen Kopf ab,
> für jeden der abgeschlagenen Köpfe wuchsen aber zwei Köpfe nach.


kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ...

cp


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2004)

Redu schrieb:
			
		

> ....empfinde es auch als skandalös..... - da redet man wie vor die Wand!


  :wall: 
von hier


----------



## A John (6 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, das Tele Hansa trotz Durchsuchung immer noch Aktiv ist?


Bei derartigen "Geschäftsmodellen" werden Firmen und Geschäftsführer auf Vorrat gegründet.
Nicht nur um Tätigkeiten und Umsätze zu "verkomplizieren", sondern auch um sie im laufe von Ermittlungen nach und nach zu verbrennen.

Auf diese Weise lässt sich auch die übelste Abzocke nahezu störungsfrei und beliebig lange betreiben.  Prozess- und Anwaltskosten sind im Ertragsmodell eingerechnet und schmälern die Gewinne nur unwesentlich.

Um damit Erfolg zu haben, muß man nur den Rechtsstaat als das nehmen, was er ist: Eine Lachnummer.

Leicht OT,  *passt aber dazu.*

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

*ist euch eine Sache schon aufgefallen*

Nur mal eine Frage am Rande, ich habe mir gerade euch Beiträge durchgelesen. Da fällt doch eine Sache gleich auf. Die Telehansa scheint ja nur Pornoangebote anzubieten . Warum schreiben denn fast nur Männer , daß sie betrogen wurden sind. Für mich als aussenstehenden , kommt daß so vor , als ob Ihr alle euch vorm Bildschirm einen gesch... habt, und dann einfach Angst habt dafür verantwortlich gemacht zu werden . Finde ich so armsellig. Dabei gibt es im Internet so viele Videos die umsonst sind. Denkt mal darüber nach


----------



## Heiko (13 Dezember 2004)

Noch armseliger ist es aber, jedem gleich Betrug unterstellen zu wollen.


----------



## sascha (13 Dezember 2004)

> Warum schreiben denn fast nur Männer



Cool, da hat einer eine Glaskugel, die ihm anhand von Nicknames das Geschlecht verrät. Gibts sowas bei ebay?


----------



## technofreak (13 Dezember 2004)

anonymer Pornoszenekenner schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei gibt es im Internet so viele Videos die umsonst sind.


er scheint sich auszukennen.....


----------

